# Breakfast bomb



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guysI don't know if any of you find this, but I find that about 10 mins after I eat breakfast in the morning, I'm in the bathroom losing the entire contents of my stomach. I've eliminated dairyfrom my diet and am now trying a gluten free cereal, but same deal. Is it just a morning thing? What do you guys eat for breakfast successfully?


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Emily,The one thing I have learned is that so much of IBS is individual- meaning what is your bomb is the one thing that stays down for me. But probably the least likely to cause a reaction may be a rice cereal made with just water and possibly a touch of sweetener (if your body can tolerate the sweetener). Not real exciting, but it may be what helps!Let me know what you think!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

It may not be your breakfast. It could be whatever you ate the night before. I am in Phase 5 of the LEAP program. Dairy does not bother me one bit. For breakfast I have been eating Amaranth or cottage cheese with fruit and milk. Food intolerance is very individual. Annie


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi kats, chances are its not really what you ate for beakfast thats setting you off - colons are most active for most people in the morning and I ffor me its my most 'active' time - try eating something that wont irritate it further I eat real oats (the instant kind gives me D, or rice cakes and lots of people suggest rice cereal if you can tolerate wheat some toast with a stable topping could be good also try not eating to late at night and not having too big a meal the night before find this helps me control the 'morning rush'! also go onto "Ask The Expert" Heather will have some breakfast suggestions for you.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KATATSTRATFORDONAVON:"I'm in the bathroom losing the entire contents of my stomach"OK it is just the healthcare worker in me...do you really mean "stomach", in which you are talking about vomiting up your breakfast, or do you mean diarrhea after you eat.And in either case ONLY in the morning after breakfast or does it happen after other meals as well?need more data ....







MNL


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Luckily I 'go' before eating in the morning (I have IBD) when my UC is under control. Breakfast ususally consists of rice cereal & soya milk or organic cornflakes. Sometimes rice cakes & honey or rice cakes & mashed banana.


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guysThanks for the suggestions. I can't tolerate corn so cornflakes are probably out, but some kind of rice puff thing with pears and rice milk would be good. Thank god for rice!







Mike - sorry, very prudish upbringing requires euphemisms. Not vomiting up contents of stomach... D..."blush blush"







By the way, Mike, I've posted my symptoms to you in more detail in response to 'Diet desperation' which you may not have noticed.... because of course there are not enough of us bugging you for your attention and your greatest wish is to read more about ME!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI KAT...Sorry if i missed it....I will go look now and flag it if I did...I had a lot of posts to dio this morning and I am OUTTA TIME...but I will et back to it if I did not reply as soon as I can no later than tomorrow amSorryGot this stupid JOB to do!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AHA! I remember the IC!!! Yes I had some quick observations but need more time. I posted them there. Be back soonMNL


----------

